# Finally! C. minima 'Bukit Merah' spathe



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Finally got a flower out of it! Two seperate plants decided to flower at the same time.
Here's one of them.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Very cute. Nice dissection photos!


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

congrats. Beautiful
wilma


----------



## cryptoria (Dec 11, 2007)

Great photgraphy skill! Nice flower!


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

I noticed you said finally, how long did it take? I have a few of these hopefully one will flower in the next few months. I've had mine for about 6 months.


----------



## Oscar17 (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow nice pics of that flower. I had a Crypt x willisii flower submerged for me. It took over a year from the date I had planted it. Of course it didn't get much further than what you see in the picture before it melted away. Here's a picture of it.










EDIT: Actually went back to my log and the purchase date was Oct 07.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

954baby said:


> I noticed you said finally, how long did it take? I have a few of these hopefully one will flower in the next few months. I've had mine for about 6 months.


I grew this plant for almost two years before it flowered. It seemed to flower for others much sooner. Grew like mad, but no flowers until year 2. Now it flowers fairly frequently.


----------

